# baseboard and chair rail help with wainscoting



## Gentry (Nov 14, 2014)

I have an open room and we previously had wallpaper for years and it helped create a separate feel for the dining room table.

I am now trying to replace the wallpaper with wainscoting. It seems like it will work well except for a few issues.

1. I want to add a new baseboard. Should I? The old baseboard is very old and tired and needs to be replaced, but the next project will be new tile throughout the house. I certainly don't want to baseboard the whole house now before we install new tile. But I can't figure how to do corners that will work. I took some photos.

2. How should I end the chair rails at the doors? Chair rail looks great against a trimmed door but none of the doors are trimmed.

Photos attached.


----------



## was2ndlast (Apr 11, 2014)

I'll let some of the pros weigh in but you can do baseboard now and then when you do the floors leave it in place and do qtr round. What type of wainscoting are you planning on? You may need to remove/replace the baseboard if you are doing full panel type wainscoting vs wall frames only.

As for the chair rail, I don't know the term but you just do like a 180 degree return at the end.


----------



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

As for the baseboard I would wait until the tile floor is done before installing it. 

As for the chair rail what the above posted is what is normally done. Referred to as a return or dead end return. If you're using 2 piece generally the outer piece is stopped a little bit back from the base piece, and the base piece either runs into casing or if there is no casing generally it's stopped back a little from the corner.


----------



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

This is what I meant by 2 piece fyi.....


https://www.google.com/search?q=2+p...45qP24z7M:&usg=__aJTTV5PbvxqrkrobgEtbQg74rHQ=


----------



## Gentry (Nov 14, 2014)

Thanks so much. I am installing full panels. I will try to make it work with the baseboard in place for now. Those photos help a lot as to the end of the chair rail.


----------



## sancho57 (Oct 23, 2011)

Personally, I'd wait until you tole like chamfer said. The reason is that there is a flow or a order to doing things. If you do things out of that order you will find yourself fighting things, thing done in the right order make things come together a lot easier..


----------

